# سؤال عن الفرق بين الجامعة الالمانية ف القاهرة وهندسة عين شمس



## safte (23 يوليو 2013)

يا جماعة انا داخل هندسة وعايز اعرف هل مستوى الجامعة الالمانية ف القاهرة ممتاز زى ما باسمع وفعلا تستاهل الفلوس اللى تدفع فيها ولا ممكن تكون هندسة عين شمس افضل او ع الاقل تكون ف نفس مستواها اود ان اسمع اراء طلبة الالمانية وخريجيها وايضا خريجى عين شمس


----------



## adison2000 (23 يوليو 2013)

العضو الفاضل safte
لماذا لا تدخل إلى المواقع الرسميه للجامعات موضوع السؤال لتتعرف على المناهج الدراسيه لكل منهما لعلك تصل إلى نتيجه ..


----------



## safte (23 يوليو 2013)

لا بس كنت عايز اعرف من اللى دخلوا كلا الجامعتين لاعرف الفرق


----------

